# Scale Models



## Battou

I assemble scale models

"low rider" Revell Monogram Kit #2574 - 1964 Chevrolet Impala

















Just a low rider assembled into a show pose witch went against the directions but I don't use them any way.

"Team Corvett" Revell Monogram Kits #7646 - 1999 Chevrolet Silverado, #2359 - 2002 Corvette C5R Le mans GTS, #???? Gone fishing






Assembled using three diffrent Kits. the truck and the race car are individual kits and the trailer is from an old RM model set I used to have from when I was a kid, It contained a Dogde Ramcharger trailer and Bass boat. Sadly the ramcharger and bass boat are long since dead


"Earnhardt" Revell Monogram kit #2375 - Dale Earnhardt 2001 Nascar Monte Carlo































Believe it or not that was a comission give or take. The three pictures where the shirt appears was a setup I arranged for a tribute on the aniversery of his death. The rest are for...well just this occation, showing it off. The second picture down is of the "Earnhardt bar" I had to literally make the peice because RM had no intentions at the time to alter their molds and the bar is not included, despite being a required component in the actual cars.

Sadly I no longer have the model, It now resides in it's owners Earnhardt collection displaycase so new pics prolly won't happen, but I'll try.



Feel free to post your own builds and discuss some building tactics


----------



## bhop

Nice, I have that same low-rider kit, but haven't built it.  

I build models too.  All genres.

1/43 scale (actually won first place at IPMS Nationals a few months ago  )




more ferrari here: http://www.bhop73.com/models/f2004m/F2004M_finished/

1/25 Eclipse GSX




more pics: http://www.bhop73.com/models/eclipse/eclipse_gsx/

Maschinen Kreiger (sci fi from Japan)





Tamiya 1/48 Hetzer Tank destroyer





1/72 Y-Wing Fighter (i'm a star wars nerd)




more pics: http://www.bhop73.com/models/y_wing/

This one's one of my faves - 1/35 Tamiya Tiger I





I also build Mecha kits, and anime figures:











Probably too many pics.. guess i'll stop now.. :mrgreen:

More of the Tiger and a few other things can be seen on my website http://www.bhop73.com/main/models_m.shtml


----------



## Battou

I've wanted to get into the mechs for a wile but I have some difficulty finding them locally.


*EDIT*

The green PU when I started teardown
Revell Monogram Kit #7646 - 1999 Chevrolet Silverado










I'm tearing it down due to many exparimental parts need to be reworked and several paint flaws due to having brush painted it, I figured it would prove to be a great subject to test my new gun. On top of the custom mixed green color It has more add on parts than I can list including (but not limmited to) the Moon visor, cap, Light bar, bug screen, and door windows (not on the truck at the time I took the pictures).


----------



## bhop

Battou said:


> I've wanted to get into the mechs for a wile but I have some difficulty finding them locally.



The cheapest and best way to get them is to buy them directly from Japan.

I get mine from a site called rainbowten


----------



## Battou

I'd prolly get a better selection doing it that way too


----------



## kundalini

Just a thought for you Battou with regards to photo'g your models. Have a look at *this* from Strobists.com

I was playing with strobes today and had this result. I'm not completely happy, but it'll give you an idea.






I got fed up today but this may get your models in a better light.


----------



## Battou

A large percentage of these pics are old, I haven't gotten around to clearing off my desk or table to get some new ones yet. Infact all but one of the images above where taken with a borrowed Sony Mavica almost five years ago, I can get better, I just need to make a hole, I will take a look at that though.


----------



## Battou

I got the Dale Earnhardt Model Back for a few Hours....

I did what I could, Two of my lamps are dead and gone, I had to improvise.

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119144


----------

